# The 4th Annual Golden Games May 16-18, 2014



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

just wanted to add that there should be a couple different length classes for the creek race. doesn't do any good to enter with your creek boat when your never gonna win against a green boat or stinger. maybe 8.5 and under and 8.5 and above....


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*Screaming 1/4 Mile Race and boat lengths/regulations.....*



Skillkilla said:


> just wanted to add that there should be a couple different length classes for the creek race. doesn't do any good to enter with your creek boat when your never gonna win against a green boat or stinger. maybe 8.5 and under and 8.5 and above....


I totally agree with you that a boat under 9' in length doesn't have a chance against the LL Stinger, JK Karma Unlimited or a Dagger Green Boat. However, the last 3 years we've only had 2 Green Boats and 1 Pyranha Fusion. So, as long as we have more then 5 competitors with longer boats, >9' we'll have 2 categories. But, if only 3 competitor's have long boats, we'll calculate their average time and then take the top 6 boats or 200% of the long boats, time and subtract the difference for the short boats or add the time difference to the long boats. I suggest that everyone paddles a boat shorter then 9' so we can just have 2 categories: men's and women's. Otherwise the prize pool won't be as deep if we have lots of different categories with very little competitors within these categories. Only time will tell what we end up doing but we'll do our best to accomadate and award ALL COMPETITORS that participate.


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey fellow Buzzards,

The 4th Annual Golden Games is scheduled to take place May 16th-18th, 2014, in and around Golden, Colorado. There will be events highlighting Kayaking, SUP(Stand Up Paddling), Slack Lining, Fly Fishing and Rafting. In addition, numerous other activities may include but will not limited to: a Paddle with the Pros clinic, how to fly fishing clinics, a Pub Crawl, product demos, SUP Yoga clinics, environmental impact clinics, vendor booths and Slack Line Clinics/Demos. Don’t miss our “Slack Line Sick Trick” event showcasing the sport’s best athletes on a slack line over Clear Creek on Friday May 16th at 4pm! There will be 3 different competitions for kayaking; one is a down river race on the “Screaming ¼ Mile” rapid in Clear Creek Canyon, a freestyle competition, and slalom kayak races at the whitewater park in Golden. The SUP competitions will be at Soda Lakes for the flat water race and Yoga Clinic and the down river race, Slalom SUP races and a SUP Surf Off are all at the Whitewater Park in Golden. The fly fishing competition starts at Lion’s Park with a “casting competition” and we also have targets competitors must hit on Clear Creek. The top 10 will advance to the fly fishing finals and the person who catches the most inches of fish will determine the winner. The Golden Games will continuously seek to bring together a wide variety of communities to celebrate outdoor adventure sports through competition, special events, entertainment, and lifestyle events in the culturally rich setting of Golden, CO. Registration is open on Eventbrite for all of this year’s events. In addition, we’re still seeking volunteers for 2014. For more information including a detailed schedule and links to our Sponsors and Partners go to: www.thegoldengames.com. Finally, The Golden Games also has a facebook and Twitter page so please add us to your social networks.


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*The 4th Annual Golden Games Boater Talk Page...*

Checkout our new Boater Talk Page:
BoaterTalk: The Golden Games


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*T minus 12 days until The 4th Annual Golden Games*

Spring has sprung and the snow is melting. This should result in some incredible flows for The 4th Annual Golden Games May 16-18, 2014. For more information, to register and a detailed schedule of events, go to www.thegoldengames.com.


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*Want to win a GoPro?*

Want to win a brand spanking new GoPro Hero 3+ Black Edition? Enter this video contest and it could be yours. Come on out to The Golden Games May 16-18, 2014 and bring your GoPro to capture some great media from the event. Take that media, edit it into an epic video highlighting TGG and post it to TGG Facebook Page. All entries must be submitted by June 4th, 2014 right before our partner event, the GoPro Mountain Games in Vail June 5th-8th and the best video wins the best action/adventure sports camera in the World! So, how will you GoPro and "BE A HERO?"


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

The Golden Games and Raft Race weather forecast is looking good. Take those fishing frames off your rafts, grab a few friends and put together a team. We have set up a course good for all skill levels and boat sizes.

No excuses, let's bring raft racing to the Front range!


----------



## fat_sam (Jun 5, 2009)

When and where will the Raft Race be held? Thanks.


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*Downriver Raft Race...*



fat_sam said:


> When and where will the Raft Race be held? Thanks.


It'll be Sunday starting at noon and they'll put in just downstream of Tunnel 1 in the Canyon and finish at the Golden Whitewater Park with a couple slalom gates to navigate through as well.


----------



## nana (May 19, 2009)

*Screaming 1/4 mile Race Sat May 17th*

The 4th annual Golden Games kicks off tomorrow!! Kayak events are Sat and Sun www.thegoldengames.com for a full schedule and registration. Come join the fun!!!


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

What a great time the Golden Games were this year!! Thank you so much to everyone who helped put this great event on!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## nana (May 19, 2009)

Thanks!!! Having fun is what it is all about!!!


----------

